
The Ultimate Game Boy Talk [video] - ianopolous
https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-8029-the_ultimate_game_boy_talk
======
theodorton
Past submission with YouTube link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13290362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13290362)

